# Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?



## Administrator (9. April 2007)

*Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## markenprodukt (9. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

_[x]Ich rüste erst auf, wenn ich es benötige_
Cs:s läuft flüssig, d.h. bis Crysis rauskommt gibts keinen Grund aufzurüsten


----------



## axelschweiss (9. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

[X] Nein, ich werde auch nicht aufrüsten!

Weil ich mich für Crysis nicht interresiere und ich meine Spiele auch so schon flüssig spielen kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

Aufrüsten für einen Shooter/ ein Spiel? Die Zeiten sind bei mir vorbei.
Es ist ja auch noch gar nicht klar, wie die endgültigen Hardwareanforderungen ausfallen und wie gut das Game mit der Hardware skaliert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

Nein, bin dafür noch nicht gerüstet. Bin aber gerade dabei für einen neuen Rechner zu sparen. Allerdings nicht nur für Crysis, sondern einfach so allgemein.


----------



## ich98 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

[x] ich hab ganz unabhängig von Crysis meine Grafikkarte aufgestockt


----------



## gliderpilot (11. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

[X]Nein, mein Rechner ist noch nicht gerüstet. 

Aber da der PC in diesem Jahr auch schon wieder 3 Jahre alt wird (mit Ausnahme von der Graka, die ich ersetzen musste, weil die alte kaputt gegangen ist) steht so oder so ein komplett neues System in der Planung (voraussichtlich in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten, steht aber noch nichts konkretes fest).
Dadurch wird der PC dann automatisch für zukünftige Titel gerüstet sein - aber hauptsache der Flight Simulator X läuft auf maximalen Details!


----------



## DaEngineer (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

[X] Ja, ich habe schon jetzt aufgerüstet!
Und zwar einfach deshalb, weil es Zeit wurde  Grund dafür war aber hauptsächlich Gothic 3 - rund eine Woche vor dem Release hab ich die alte Grafikkarte  durch eine Bliss7800GS ersetzt und später noch 2GB RAM dazugekauft. Sorgen macht mir lediglich der Athlon 64 3700+. Noch mehr Geld werd ich jedoch im Moment nicht ausgeben, da wart ich lieber erst mal ab, wie sich die Preise entwickeln und wie es denn nun überhaupt mit den Hardwareanforderungen aussieht


----------



## Hombre3000 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

Mein System aktuell:

E6400 @ 3GHZ
4GB DDR2 Ram @800mhz CL3 2,4V (Crucial Value DDR533 mit Micron D9GMH!!!)
X1900GT @VF900
Asus P5B ----- P5W DH Deluxe in Planung
400GB Raid 0 Seagate 7200.10
Enermax 400 Liberty
LG H10 N ++ Samsung SD162C ++ DVD Brenner 
X-fi usw..

Dazu n 22er und n 19er TFT

Sollte erstma reichen, bei Bedarf wird halt nachgebessert.


----------



## Eniman (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

[x] Nein, bisher noch nicht

..aber ab Mitte Mai muss endlich mein Rechner mit AMDXP2600+ / R9800Pro für einen neuen mit AMD64X2-6000+ / RX29XTX Platz machen.


----------



## Chemenu (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



			
				gliderpilot am 11.04.2007 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, mein Rechner ist noch nicht gerüstet.
> 
> Aber da der PC in diesem Jahr auch schon wieder 3 Jahre alt wird (mit Ausnahme von der Graka, die ich ersetzen musste, weil die alte kaputt gegangen ist) steht so oder so ein komplett neues System in der Planung (voraussichtlich in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten, steht aber noch nichts konkretes fest).
> Dadurch wird der PC dann automatisch für zukünftige Titel gerüstet sein - aber hauptsache der Flight Simulator X läuft auf maximalen Details!




Meinst du damit, der FSX wird dann in höchsten Details laufen, oder spielst du ihn schon mit höchsten Details?

Zweiteres würde mich äußerst wundern, da ich noch keinen Rechner gesehen habe (schon gar keinen 3 Jahre alten), auf dem der FSX in all seiner Pracht auch nur annähernd flüssig dargestellt werden kann.   

Darf ich fragen mit welchen Settings du den FSX spielst?


----------



## gliderpilot (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



			
				Chemenu am 12.04.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du damit, der FSX wird dann in höchsten Details laufen, oder spielst du ihn schon mit höchsten Details?
> 
> Zweiteres würde mich äußerst wundern, da ich noch keinen Rechner gesehen habe (schon gar keinen 3 Jahre alten), auf dem der FSX in all seiner Pracht auch nur annähernd flüssig dargestellt werden kann.
> 
> Darf ich fragen mit welchen Settings du den FSX spielst?



So ziemlich das minimalste, lediglich die Szeneriekomplexität so hochgestellt, dass die Flughafengebäude dargestellt werden -> ich bekomme höchstens (aber auch nur mit Glück) 7-9 FPS, und das ist unspielbar.

Bei einem neuen Rechner habe ich den Anspruch, das das flüssig läuft. Crysis und alles andere ist mir egal, aber der FSX MUSS laufen. Punkt.  
Und bevor der doch wieder ruckelt, warte ich lieber noch länger mit einem neuen System.
Ich bin halt verrückt, wenns ums fliegen (auch ums virtuelle fliegen)geht  !


----------



## Chemenu (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



			
				gliderpilot am 12.04.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 12.04.2007 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich darf also annehmen dass du auch noch den 2004er spielst?   
Wem geht das nicht so...  :-o   




> Bei einem neuen Rechner habe ich den Anspruch, das das flüssig läuft. Crysis und alles andere ist mir egal, aber der FSX MUSS laufen. Punkt.
> Ich bin halt verrückt, wenns ums fliegen (auch ums virtuelle fliegen)geht  !



Also ich hoffe ja ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf. Was MS da abgeliefert hat ist nicht mehr feierlich. So toll sieht der FSX nämlich gar nicht aus, dafür dass man einen Quad-Core und Quad-Sli 8800GTX mit 4 GB RAM braucht... 


Ahjo, nochwas:
Mein Rechner ist noch nicht ganz fit für Crysis.
Ich habe zwar erst vor wenigen Wochen aufgerüstet, aber ich muss noch meine 6800GT gegen eine DX10 Grafikkarte austauchen. 
Damit warte ich allerdings noch auf den Nachfolger der 8800.


----------



## ich98 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



			
				Hombre3000 am 12.04.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein System aktuell:
> 
> E6400 @ 3GHZ
> 4GB DDR2 Ram @800mhz CL3 2,4V (Crucial Value DDR533 mit Micron D9GMH!!!)
> ...




Drecksproller    

Wieso willst du denn das Mainboard wechseln?


----------



## Hombre3000 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



			
				ich98 am 12.04.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre3000 am 12.04.2007 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ich auf dem P5W noch mehr aus dem Ram holen kann 1200mhz CL5 und der fsb noch deutlich mehr mitmacht.
Bist ja nur neidisch mit deiner dreckigen Möhre da


----------



## nobodyfuckswithjesus (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



> Aufrüsten? Ich habe keinen PC.



Hat nicht eigentlich jeder der an dieser Umfrage teilnahm einen PC?


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

[ x ] Nein, ich werde auch nicht aufrüsten!

Weil mich die aktuell grafikgehypten Spiele in etwa = 0 interessieren und es noch so viele alte Spiele gibt, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe. Warum dann viel Geld für einen neuen Rechner ausgeben wenn es gute Spiele für günstig Geld gibt?


----------



## N8Mensch (12. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

Warum für ein Spiel aufrüsten, dass noch nicht mal zeitlich genau angekündigt wurde? Wer weiss schon, wann Crysis wirklich erscheint? Vielleicht ist dann schon die Geforce 9 in den Startlöschern und Quad-Core Standard....

Bis Ende 2007 zocke ich erst mal BF1942/ Desert Comabt, CS, HL2 Deathmatch, Fear, SoF2, BF2, FarCry, Fear & Co weiter. Spielspaß ohne Ende. Und dafür reicht mein Rechner auch noch dicke, auf high-details & AA/ AF kann ich verzichten. Nach 2 Minuten spielen(Multiplayer) hat man sowieso kein Auge mehr für die Grafik.


----------



## Sukultan (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 12.04.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [ x ] Nein, ich werde auch nicht aufrüsten!
> 
> Weil mich die aktuell grafikgehypten Spiele in etwa = 0 interessieren und es noch so viele alte Spiele gibt, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe. Warum dann viel Geld für einen neuen Rechner ausgeben wenn es gute Spiele für günstig Geld gibt?



Das trifft ganz genau meine Einstellung.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

Wenn man für Crysis optimal gerüstet sein will, sollte man eh erst zum Releasedatum "das beste kaufen, was am Markt verfügbar ist" (so ähnlich hat es doch mal ein Spielehersteller formuliert).
Bis dahin gibts sicher schon die zweite Generation DirectX10 Graka und schnellere CPU's.


----------



## ETfreak123 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*



			
				Chemenu am 12.04.2007 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Zweiteres würde mich äußerst wundern, da ich noch keinen Rechner gesehen habe (schon gar keinen 3 Jahre alten), auf dem der FSX in all seiner Pracht auch nur annähernd flüssig dargestellt werden kann.



Also mein Rechner kann den FSX mit maximalen Details mit 1.280x.1024 darstellen, und das bei 25-30 fps, je nach Wetter und Städte.. in Tokyo bei aufziehenden Regenwolken brauchts ca. 1 minute, damit es dann flüssig läuft.

Aber es ist schon eine Pracht^^


----------



## jello (20. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

/me verweigert sich dem Aufrüstwahn, was ich mir mit meinem "nur" 1,5 Jahre alten PC auch noch leisten kann, IMHO. Außerdem laufen die Spiele, die ich Spiele in für mich akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit und Qualität.
Zudem würd's mich auch nicht stören, wenn ich bei _Crysis_ oder [was ich mir eher holen werde] _BioShock_ die Details runterschrauben muss. "Spiel" heißt ja nicht nur "Grafik".


----------



## XIII13 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ist Ihr Rechner für zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis gerüstet?*

Ich rüste auf, wenn ich es brauche.
Was anderes wär auch irgendwie sinnlos.

Die Antwort ich habe keinen PC ist auch genial!


----------

